# If you don't consider this pure beauty... we can never be friends.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I like in particular how Wanderlei Silva stops the split second when Sakuraba touches the floor, knowing his opponent is out. 

The vid could have had some nice sub though.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are awesome. It shows a lot of stuff that at normal speed are easily missed. Like that cc headkick on aleks he feign throws it so well it's hard to see coming. B E A utiful


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome video. I was waiting for Koscheck knock out of Yoshida though and it never came


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Awesome video. I was waiting for Koscheck knock out of Yoshida though and it never came


damn I loved that one.. it could have used Gonzaga/CC and Sell/Smith too..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> damn I loved that one.. it could have used Gonzaga/CC and Sell/Smith too..


It does state at the end subscribe for part two, or something along those lines so they may feature in the next one


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok phew Rival i liked it allot so we can still be friends


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Of course you like it. You're a sicko.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


>


I wanna be your "bestest" friend Rival.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I have finally found something I love more than MMA.


Slow motion MMA. :cool04:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I have finally found something I love more than MMA.
> 
> 
> Slow motion MMA. :cool04:


unless its a gsp fight oh snap


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> unless its a gsp fight oh snap


Maybe that will give him enough time to finish one.. DOHH!!!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome. Since we're looking at MMA slo-mo in art, I'll throw this oldie but goodie out there:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

God bless slow motion MMA.. we need some of our HL guys to get on this..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You know when a guy can take a hit like that and still stand that he has a good solid chin. I think Dan Henderson knocking out Bisping should've been in there. One of the reasons I like that is because Bisping pretty much had that coming to him.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Where are the slo-mo subs and sweeps?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They aren't as good as slow motion knockouts. Slow motion slams are good though. There are a few submissions that are good when snaps happen.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

NIcks Gogo in slow motion would be pretty sick..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought his punching that one guy was pretty sick as it was. A submission in slow motion is just not the same as a slow motion knockout. Though if its one of those snaps it looks cool.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I like it so we can be friends  I would also like to see some slowmo grappling and subs, I think it could be equally awsome. Maybe some clinic fights Soti vs Daddy or some slick Maia subs.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the Maia submissions were pretty good I have to admit. I was really impressed with his submission of Chael Sonnen. Of course ironically Sonnen did so much better against Silva then Maia.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, the Maia submissions were pretty good I have to admit. I was really impressed with his submission of Chael Sonnen. Of course ironically Sonnen did so much better against Silva then Maia.


why is that ironic? maia is a much more decorated submission fighter than anderson, and frankly 99% of the UFC. ironic would have been maia KO'ing sonnen.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Video incomplete without AS.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Maia dominated Sonnen on the ground and couldn't even take Silva down. Sonnen took Silva down and dominated him on the ground until the end of the fight. To me that is ironic.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Maia dominated Sonnen on the ground and couldn't even take Silva down. Sonnen took Silva down and dominated him on the ground until the end of the fight. To me that is ironic.


sonnen was not dominated in any aspect except for the judo throw to mounted triangle set up


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

To me that was some extremely good grappling. Remember that I am a wrestler and have respect for other types of grappling. For me to see a wrestler who is supposed to be a master of takedowns get thrown like that was spectacular in every respect.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> To me that was some extremely good grappling. Remember that I am a wrestler and have respect for other types of grappling. For me to see a wrestler who is supposed to be a master of takedowns get thrown like that was spectacular in every respect.


no doubt, but that was one move that got him the win, before that sonnen was well in control


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but Sonnen was by no means dominating on his feet. He was in control but he was going for the takedown and controlling Maia. By no means was he detroying him on his feet.


----------

